# ACS Feedback - More document required



## dbaldawa (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have received an email from ACS as below:

===========================================
This email is to advise you that we require further documentation in order to finalise your application. 

Please attach the following documents in PDF file format to this email. Attach each required document individually as a PDF file:



· Certified copy of detailed employer references from all of your employers. Plain piece of paper references are not assessable. if you do want to provide Statutory Declarations from colleagues these must be in the legally required format of a Statutroy Delcaration in the country where the declaration is being made. 



Each employment reference must contain:

1 - Start & Finish Dates of Employment

2 - Description of Duties Performed

3 - Hours worked - Full time or Part time

4 - Country where Employment was Completed

5 - Company Letterhead and signed by the author



Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self-statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.


We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to assess your application according to the existing documentation. 
=========================================================

I would like to understand, I have 3 employers and below are the set of documents provided:

1. Employer X (4.5 years) - Provided HR reference letter, manager's reference letter on plain A4 paper but with his contact details, business card and his signature and got it attested as true copy from a laywer
2. Employer Y (1.5 years) - Provided manager's reference letter on plain A4 paper but with his contact details, business card and his signature and got it attested as true copy from a laywer
3. Employer Z (10 months, current company) - manager's reference letter on plain A4 paper but with his contact details, business card and his signature and got it attested as true copy from a laywer

My company Y and Z are not ready to issue HR employer references, hence the manager reference route. Can you let me know what is missing from my end?.

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

dbaldawa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an email from ACS as below:
> 
> ...



Hi 
I had the same issue with one of my previous employers where they refused to provide me reference letter on company letter head. So i had submitted a reference letter from my colleague (one level senior to me) on a plain sheet and as soon as i applied for ACS they immediately replied saying they don't accept letters on plain sheet. so I asked my senior to provide reference letter in the form of statutory declaration signed before a notary. This should be fine.

Ask ur managers (company Y and Z) to make declaration before notary on a 50 Rs stamp paper.

I applied for ACS on 13-aug-12 and am still waiting for the results.

Thanks
sreekanth


----------



## dbaldawa (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Srekanth,

Thanks for your prompt response. Yes, i understand i need to provide the same on a stamp paper now. But as I am outside India, is there any option of estamp?. Any idea?. I can send it directly to my managers and get them signed on it.

A last question, what was your format on the stamp paper?. Did you copy the same format which was there on your plain A4 sheet?.

Regards,
Deepak



Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> I had the same issue with one of my previous employers where they refused to provide me reference letter on company letter head. So i had submitted a reference letter from my colleague (one level senior to me) on a plain sheet and as soon as i applied for ACS they immediately replied saying they don't accept letters on plain sheet. so I asked my senior to provide reference letter in the form of statutory declaration signed before a notary. This should be fine.
> 
> Ask ur managers (company Y and Z) to make declaration before notary on a 50 Rs stamp paper.
> ...


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

dbaldawa said:


> Hi Srekanth,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response. Yes, i understand i need to provide the same on a stamp paper now. But as I am outside India, is there any option of estamp?. Any idea?. I can send it directly to my managers and get them signed on it.
> 
> ...



Hi Deepak

I think u can use E-stamp paper as well..(try to get the traditional one if possible). I almost used the same format as it is specified in ACS website for declaration. U send the contents to ur friends in here and get it signed by manager and then notary 

The salutatory declaration should be such that ur manager is making a declaration about your roles and responsibilities ..

something like below 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I, <ur manager name> of <residential address of ur manager> and presently working as a <Designation> at <Company name>, is a full time employee of <company name>

Mr. <Ur name> was employed with <company name> from <date> until <to-date> During his employment he was designated as ‘Software Developer’, a full time permanent position and was reporting to me.

.... roles and responsibilities ....
..

Declared at: [Solicitors Address]



On this [Day] Day of [Month/Year]


Before me


[Solicitors signature]



[Solicitor’s Name, Occupation, Address]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I used the above format. U can use any other as well that conveys same message as above.

Get it signed by a notary ( a lawyer is not same as notary ) . 

It should be like ur manager is taking an oath before a notary who then registers with his seal and signature .

I had tough time getting a declaration in England.. unlike in India it;s very easy.

Thanks
sreekanth


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Srekanth,

Looks like I am facing the same issues as u Guys..

I am currently in UK and my HR has refused for issuing a reference letter for AU Immigration. What should I do now ?

I am employed in India and currently deputed to UK. How can I get a declaration here in UK that too on a Stamp paper? 

I can't have my Manager to do it for me but I have a colleague who is of the same designation and exp as me and is currently in UK as well. Can I get him to fill in a declaration for me ?

How did you manage with your declaration in England ??

Thanks,
Ankur


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hi Srekanth,
> 
> Looks like I am facing the same issues as u Guys..
> 
> ...


Hi Ankur

Just call up some solicitor's office and ask for a public notary and detail him about your needs.
I am not very sure if ACS will considers yours experience if ur colleague who is at same level as yours declares . Why is ur manager refusing to make a declaration for u? 

Thanks


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Ankur
> 
> Just call up some solicitor's office and ask for a public notary and detail him about your needs.
> I am not very sure if ACS will considers yours experience if ur colleague who is at same level as yours declares . Why is ur manager refusing to make a declaration for u?
> ...


Hi Srekanth,

Thnx for your reply...

The problem is I don't wanna let my manager know about the process. Incase I find some senior willing to do it for me what all documents will be hav to provide along with the notarized ref letter ?? Do I need to have his joining/appt letter and the organization hierarchy attached as well??

Also, I hav a senior who is an ex employee of my company..can he issue me a ref letter ???the only problem is that he is in US right now...is there any way you know this can be done and what other than the letter will be needed??


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hi Srekanth,
> 
> Thnx for your reply...
> 
> ...


Hi Ankur
Any documents that proves your employment will be good to provide like offer letter, IT returns, Promotion letters etc.

The person who is declaring for your should be currently working in your company and be able to be verified by ACS with his contact details .

Thanks .
Sreekanth


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Ankur
> Any documents that proves your employment will be good to provide like offer letter, IT returns, Promotion letters etc.
> 
> The person who is declaring for your should be currently working in your company and be able to be verified by ACS with his contact details .
> ...


Hi sreekanth

I am having problems getting a work reference here in UK..can I get it from someone in India even if I am submitting my Application from UK??
Secondly what do I need to ask the solicitors for incase I find someone willing to give me a declaration in the UK? I called up a few solicitors and none is aware of Stamp papers of anything similar in UK  

Thnx a lot for ur time in advance
Ankur


----------



## faz (Sep 28, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> I had the same issue with one of my previous employers where they refused to provide me reference letter on company letter head. So i had submitted a reference letter from my colleague (one level senior to me) on a plain sheet and as soon as i applied for ACS they immediately replied saying they don't accept letters on plain sheet. so I asked my senior to provide reference letter in the form of statutory declaration signed before a notary. This should be fine.
> 
> Ask ur managers (company Y and Z) to make declaration before notary on a 50 Rs stamp paper.
> ...



Dear Sreekanth,

I had the same issue with statutory decaration.
i had made the statutory declaration in the plain paper, and signed by a colleague who is a level higher to me.it was witnessed by australian registered physiotherapist.
As i applied online,they had send me mail telling this:

Certified copy of detailed employer references from all of your employers in the below format or in the form of an official Statutory Declaration (in the legally required format in the country where the declaration is being made) from a colleague who can verify your experience. The Statutory Declaration provided needs to be completed in the legally required format in the country where the delcaration is being made. 

what can i do now.should i again prepare SD in Indian Stamp Paper.who can be the witness(Because the Austrlian registered physiotherapist,who wintnesses by SD,is now in Australia)

Please help me

Regards
Faz


----------



## rohitp (Nov 18, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Ankur
> Any documents that proves your employment will be good to provide like offer letter, IT returns, Promotion letters etc.
> 
> The person who is declaring for your should be currently working in your company and be able to be verified by ACS with his contact details .
> ...


Hi Sreekanth,

I am too applying for 261312, can you let me know if the job title needs to be updated to suit this category? My job title is web developer which comes under sol2 but I want to apply under sol1 and I can get letters from my company.
would that mean changing my appointment letter too?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

dbaldawa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an email from ACS as below:
> 
> ...


Hi Deepak,

Hope all went well with your assessment. Can you pls let me know after how long did they request these details from you? I mean after how many days from the point you applied for the assessment?

thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Hope all went well with your assessment. Can you pls let me know after how long did they request these details from you? I mean after how many days from the point you applied for the assessment?
> 
> thanks


its generally right after.. you got no update?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm doing my RPL and have worked for only 1 company . How many references do I need to show? 
I am assuming 2 for rpl projects + 1 for total experience ?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> its generally right after.. you got no update?


Hey,

Nope not yet. For tomorrow it will be exactly 4 weeks. Looking at the threads i am expecting feedback this week or early next week if all had gone well. I dont think there had been any request for additional documentation otherwise my agent would have got in touch with me (I am applying through an agent). Just wanted to clarify, so that i could get an idea whether further documentations have been requested or not. 

I see you had applied on 28th Oct. Whats your code? mine is 26313 software engineer. You too should get your feedback soon i presume.

Rgds


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

n


sameera207 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nope not yet. For tomorrow it will be exactly 4 weeks. Looking at the threads i am expecting feedback this week or early next week if all had gone well. I dont think there had been any request for additional documentation otherwise my agent would have got in touch with me (I am applying through an agent). Just wanted to clarify, so that i could get an idea whether further documentations have been requested or not.
> 
> ...


Mine is analyst programmer. Yes applied on 28th, though I was asked for additional document the very next day, which I submittedsubmitted in 3-4 days time. 
Let's see. Am week behind on you, so keep me updated with yours. Thanks.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> n
> 
> Mine is analyst programmer. Yes applied on 28th, though I was asked for additional document the very next day, which I submittedsubmitted in 3-4 days time.
> Let's see. Am week behind on you, so keep me updated with yours. Thanks.


Yeah 1 weeks gap. Surely will keep you posted. If they asked you additional docs in just one day, i presume i wasnt asked (the agent would have requested from me to submit in that case but there are these case officers from agents side who are sometimes very careless and i am worried whether they didnt inform me or not) to submit. 

What were the docs you submitted? What were the additional docs requested?

I have a bachelors degree in IT i submitted;

1. 1st year completion certificate (Certificate)
2. 2nd year completion certificate (Diploma)
3. degree certificate
4. Transcript
5. Passport details
6. 3 reference letters from employers highlighting projects/tools and responsibilities.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Yeah 1 weeks gap. Surely will keep you posted. If they asked you additional docs in just one day, i presume i wasnt asked (the agent would have requested from me to submit in that case but there are these case officers from agents side who are sometimes very careless and i am worried whether they didnt inform me or not) to submit.
> 
> What were the docs you submitted? What were the additional docs requested?
> 
> ...


I dont think you would be asked for that. I submitted same docs u mentioned - throw in a CV in addition and birth certi I guess.
Extra docs was just to send them references (roles and responsibility) in words of referrer. I initially submitted the same in my words (though singed by referrer)


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> I dont think you would be asked for that. I submitted same docs u mentioned - throw in a CV in addition and birth certi I guess.
> Extra docs was just to send them references (roles and responsibility) in words of referrer. I initially submitted the same in my words (though singed by referrer)


I see.....for me my agent pretty much gave me few sample formats and i could use them as a reference when preparing my letters. Oh yes even i included a CV (forgot to mention that) and my agent asked me to map its roles/responsibiilties to reflect the same that have been mentioned in the letters. 

Have you started collecting other docs that we would need at the point of application. Better to start those too... BTW how many points do you have?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I see.....for me my agent pretty much gave me few sample formats and i could use them as a reference when preparing my letters. Oh yes even i included a CV (forgot to mention that) and my agent asked me to map its roles/responsibiilties to reflect the same that have been mentioned in the letters.
> 
> Have you started collecting other docs that we would need at the point of application. Better to start those too... BTW how many points do you have?


Yup - somewhat. Got PCC for me - for my wife it would take some time as police clearance is required.
For partner's functional english I was thinking of getting letter from her graduation college saying that medium was english. But I now have doubt in this as there was some post by someone who said that he provided such letter from 'college' but CO has now asked such letter from university. Any idea on this?

Apart from these two - I can't think of any other doc that I can prepare for.
Do you have a list ?
Also are you preparing to get certified copies or would be using color scanning of originals?

If ACS goes well then 65! How about you?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Yup - somewhat. Got PCC for me - for my wife it would take some time as police clearance is required.
> For partner's functional english I was thinking of getting letter from her graduation college saying that medium was english. But I now have doubt in this as there was some post by someone who said that he provided such letter from 'college' but CO has now asked such letter from university. Any idea on this?
> 
> Apart from these two - I can't think of any other doc that I can prepare for.
> ...


Same for me, if ACS goes well 65 points, in which case looking at the currentl trend we could expect an invite in the immediate next round from the lodgement of EOI. But more the time ACS takes bad it is for us as more and more 70 and above point claimers will also keep lining up in the queue.

My wife has a Masters degree with 2 years study in English. So the agent said no need to do IELTS for her as her transcript states the duration as 2 years and medium as English. So only I took IELTS (anyways she did majority of preperation for me collecting tips and model questions and teaching me)

Well....i was told that one's initial entry date is determined by the date of issue of your PCC or medical whichever is done earlier. Meaning you have 1 year from the date of your PCC to enter Australia upon granting VISA. So I thought I will only apply for it after lodging EOI so that I dont bring forward the initial entry too much. But it is good to have it ready, as it generally takes time and after CO is assigned and the doc is requested by the CO, it is only 28 days from then we have to submit the doc.

I have collected the following;

1. Updated bank statements for the period of employment
2. Salary slips from all employers i am claiming points from- 6 slips per year
3. Birth certificates of me and wife- Got them transalated to English
4. Marriage certificate- Got it transalated to English
5. EPF/ETF cards for each employer

About scanning and certifying, i will be handing over these docs to my agent. He will then take copies and certify them and upload when applying. Similar to what he did for ACS.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Same for me, if ACS goes well 65 points, in which case looking at the currentl trend we could expect an invite in the immediate next round from the lodgement of EOI. But more the time ACS takes bad it is for us as more and more 70 and above point claimers will also keep lining up in the queue.
> 
> My wife has a Masters degree with 2 years study in English. So the agent said no need to do IELTS for her as her transcript states the duration as 2 years and medium as English. So only I took IELTS (anyways she did majority of preperation for me collecting tips and model questions and teaching me)
> 
> ...


Alright - I knew about the one year thing - but I though it should be done sooner as my wife's PCC was going to take some time anyhow due to different state of passport and pcc. 

For the docs you listed:

1. Updated bank statements for the period of employment 
*I have almost all - just that there's some period - around one year for which the bank has purged the data so it would be available but only on special request and would in non-friendly format. So am thinking of requesting the same if asked by CO. Am hoping it would not be needed. Though I have salary slips for that period*
2. Salary slips from all employers i am claiming points from- 6 slips per year
*Have all the slips from employers - again around one year is missing here also - am not sure if I will be able to get that anyhow, but have bank statements of this period *

3. Birth certificates of me and wife- Got them transalated to English
*I have this in english only. For my wife- passport would be used as proof.*

4. Marriage certificate- Got it transalated to English
*Got it in english only.*

5. EPF/ETF cards for each employer
*What are these - can you shed some light? *

FYI - these docs that you listed - I prepared them at the time of ACS only as I was under impression that these would be required then only.

Regards.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Alright - I knew about the one year thing - but I though it should be done sooner as my wife's PCC was going to take some time anyhow due to different state of passport and pcc.
> 
> For the docs you listed:
> 
> ...


wow you are a well organized guy compared to me. My wife should see this post,its because she has at least this much docs that i could claim these 5 years. I had to let go of 3 years of exp simply because i had no proof...not even the letters of appointments could you believe? otherwise we could have claimed for 5 more points

about epf/etf, sorry i used the local slang. They are employee provident fund cards that could be used as employment proof. My sgent told me that i might have to get the provident fund statements and tax statements too if required.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> wow you are a well organized guy compared to me. My wife should see this post,its because she has at least this much docs that i could claim these 5 years. I had to let go of 3 years of exp simply because i had no proof...not even the letters of appointments could you believe? otherwise we could have claimed for 5 more points
> 
> about epf/etf, sorry i used the local slang. They are employee provident fund cards that could be used as employment proof. My sgent told me that i might have to get the provident fund statements and tax statements too if required.


Thanks - my wife helped too 
And never-mind those points - anyhow 65 is enough at this point  !
How do we get these EPF cards?
And by tax statements you mean form 16 or the acknowledgement of tax submission?


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks - my wife helped too
> And never-mind those points - anyhow 65 is enough at this point  !
> How do we get these EPF cards?
> And by tax statements you mean form 16 or the acknowledgement of tax submission?


Yeah 65 should suffice

Well I dont know about EPF/EFT cards in your country. With me I have all my previous employers cards they gave at the point of resignation. Furthermore we can request balance statements from the EPF/ETF departments. I will get those only when my agent ask me to. Taxation will be PAYEE tax that each employee pays out of his/her salary. Those statements also we could take from Inland revenue on request. I am not sure about what form 16 is as my agent will be doing it for me if required. BTW what is form 16?

Mate....i see people who applied on 19th Oct receiving their feedback so may be you and i are next inline....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Yeah 65 should suffice
> 
> Well I dont know about EPF/EFT cards in your country. With me I have all my previous employers cards they gave at the point of resignation. Furthermore we can request balance statements from the EPF/ETF departments. I will get those only when my agent ask me to. Taxation will be PAYEE tax that each employee pays out of his/her salary. Those statements also we could take from Inland revenue on request. I am not sure about what form 16 is as my agent will be doing it for me if required. BTW what is form 16?
> 
> Mate....i see people who applied on 19th Oct receiving their feedback so may be you and i are next inline....


Right, and I hope we are next in line. The form 16 is something our employer gives us at financial year end as a proof that we have submitted tax all year and it's main doc we need to file income tax return. For a minute I forgot you're from different country. Forum makes world a small place


----------

